
The Problem with ‘Cool Pavements’: They Make People Hot - lnguyen
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/10/cool-pavement-materials-coating-urban-heat-island-research/599221/
======
djsumdog
Was there no real world testing before release? I feel like this is the same
situation with permeable pavers companies sell to cities to reduce water
runoff. Those are difficult to test (it's hard to measure runoff; me and me
team wrote 3 papers on it), but this seems like it would be a lot simpler ..
unless human beings walking on it all day have that much an affect on
temperatures.

